
Director of National Intelligence James Clapper Resigns - slizard
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2016/11/director-of-national-intelligence-james-clapper-resigns/
======
slizard
Preemptive move to avoid having to work with Trump and friends? Or perhaps the
Clinton investigation's side-effects affected him (rather than Comey)?

Admittedly wild guesses and I'm not very familiar with the, politics and
internals of the US intelligence, but the timing is quite interesting!

~~~
MrZongle2
From [http://www.cnn.com/2016/11/17/politics/dni-james-clapper-
sub...](http://www.cnn.com/2016/11/17/politics/dni-james-clapper-submitted-
his-resignation/index.html):

 _" Clapper's announcement wasn't a surprise to those around him and was
expected at the end of his term. For months, the intelligence director has
been updating those around him on his own personal countdown clock, telling
them exactly how many days he has left until retirement."_

It had nothing to do with Trump.

